# Do you use a dryer or hang-dry your clothes?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Both, depending on what it is.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Dryer. As much power as it wastes, damn is it nice to have your **** ready to go after a nice 60 minute low cycle.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Only Dryer.
We are almost in 2018 aren't we?
Can't believe this question is still being asked.


----------



## TippyTappy (Oct 11, 2017)

Woah this question...
I didn't expect that =]. But hey I can answer it!
Dryer (>_<)


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I put them in a hessian bag and swing them around my head.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Dryer.

For those who think people don't use hang-dry, I must give you a news: there is a whole world outside of rich countries, where people don't have dryers oh! and die out of hungry, but also there is people who for ethical reasons (using only eco friendly things) don't use dryers, but maybe there are other reasons, mmmhhh maybe living in a nudist community, I guess for the would be a little too irrelevant to expend money in such machine or to go to a laundry.



komorikun said:


> ....


How about you?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dryer. Usually I wash my clothes short notice when I run out of clothes to wear. Jeans would definitely take too long being hang dried.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Dryer. I lived without one for four years when I was in Japan. I'm not going back to that unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dryer. Love going to sleep after taking the blanket out from the dryer.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Air dry (by draping over a chair) for pants, dress shirts and anything else that I don't want to shrink in the wash.

Dryer for everything else. Most T-shirts stretch during wearing, so the dryer re-shrinks it to the proper size.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ANX1 said:


> Both, depending on what it is.


^^ This

Some clothing you can't dry in a dryer...it'll destroy it lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Dryer for 99.9% of my items. Then there are those nice black tights that I have to hand-wash and air-dry. Those things are like glass. There's a tiny snag in the left knee now. And I have been so careful. <_<


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Both. Usually delicates or certain fabrics I hang dry, everything else I use a dryer.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

hang dry. i can't afford to destroy my clothes by using a dryer. i only use that for bedsheets.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus y said:


> Dryer.
> 
> For those who think people don't use hang-dry, I must give you a news: there is a whole world outside of rich countries, where people don't have dryers oh! and die out of hungry, but also there is people who for ethical reasons (using only eco friendly things) don't use dryers, but maybe there are other reasons, mmmhhh maybe living in a nudist community, I guess for the would be a little too irrelevant to expend money in such machine or to go to a laundry.
> 
> How about you?


I use the dryer for most things. I do have a few shirts and cardigans that are too delicate for the dryer, so those I hang-dry. I also hang-dry my underwear.

Really wish I had a dryer inside my apartment. I like to take certain stuff out early before they get fried by the heat. Going up and down to the basement is a real pain.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Only Dryer.
> We are almost in 2018 aren't we?
> Can't believe this question is still being asked.


I'm not sure now but last time I was in Japan, most people still hang-dried everything. Dryers do exist but they aren't all that popular. Electricity is expensive there.

I was a bit shocked when I first got there since Japan is known for being so technologically advanced.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kind of annoyed right now. Can't find a tension rod long enough (105 inches) to span my bedroom. That's the easiest way to dry stuff in winter. Hang it real high up and the heat from the heaters rise and dries everything out quickly.

https://www.homedepot.com/s/tension%20rod?NCNI-5

Want something like this:


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The shrinkage issue. Underwear and jeans I tumble dry. Tee shirts an shirts I hang dry. I tend to tumble dry more in the winter though because sometimes hang drying isn't quick enough and stuff gets mould smell, which makes me wanna puke (and some people seem totally oblivious to this for some reason)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking about getting this thing:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I use the dryer for most things. I do have a few shirts and cardigans that are too delicate for the dryer, so those I hang-dry. I also hang-dry my underwear.
> 
> Really wish I had a dryer inside my apartment. I like to take certain stuff out early before they get fried by the heat. Going up and down to the basement is a real pain.


I know what you mean! It can be too much work. I once made the mistake of throwing to the dryer a very delicate dress... need no add more than :crying:. As I said, I use normally the dryer but don't put there my bras unless I'm too annoyed and want to have everything done rapidly, there are few other things that I don't put in the dryer such as some leggings and some sport clothes of which elastic fabric (lycra and stuff) damage fasted with the heat and get bigger.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Both.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i just dry everything in the dryer, even the stuff that doesnt dry in there well. clothes get ugly fast from it, oh well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus y said:


> I know what you mean! It can be too much work. I once made the mistake of throwing to the dryer a very delicate dress... need no add more than :crying:. As I said, I use normally the dryer but don't put there my bras unless I'm too annoyed and want to have everything done rapidly, there are few other things that I don't put in the dryer such as some leggings and some sport clothes of which elastic fabric (lycra and stuff) damage fasted with the heat and get bigger.


Yeah, I think dryers destroy elastic. That's why I never put bras in the dryer. I put bras and delicate shirts in mesh bags when I wash them.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I think dryers destroy elastic. That's why I never put bras in the dryer. I put bras and delicate shirts in mesh bags when I wash them.


I started using one of those after a brag ripped a very cute dress , but still they don't safe the elastics, apart from my bras, the rest of the underwear goes to the dryer, as those pieces are cheaper and easier to replace than bras.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Depends on the fabric. Knits and lace are usually hung while stuff like cotton goes in the dryer.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Depends on the season. Throughout the winter (or late autumn or whenever it is too cold basically) i use a drying cabinet. Never owned or used a proper dryer. For spring and summer aka when the weather is nice, i hang dry outside. I have one of those things that you stick into the grass and then it spins around in the wind and makes ur stuff dry fairly quickly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most of the time I use a dryer unless it's something that I like and don't want to get frayed quickly. When I'm in the country, I do like hanging clothes on a line outside. It makes sheets smell so good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ This
> 
> Some clothing you can't dry in a dryer...it'll destroy it lol.


:yes


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use a dryer now. For a few years in a previous apartment place where I had a balcony directly from my bedroom, I did hang dry because I didn't want to pay additional for using the dryer. And the apartment had a very uneven ratio of washer/dryer. Around one dryer per every 20 washers. It was a huge hassle to use the dryer there. So I ended up just tying clothes lines along the balcony poles to hang dry my clothes. Some people walking by seeing my clothes and underwear flailing about looked at my balcony weird. Then my housemate then noticed me doing this and she started copying me as well. 

At my current home, I was once tempted to do this as well since I also had a balcony from my bedroom. But I am afraid if I do this, nearby neighbors will complain about it being an inappropriate or explicit eyesore. But now that I live in a room next to a backyard that no one goes to, I am tempted to do this again. But I'm just have no energy and motivation to hang dry. Much easier to just dump it into the dryer right next to the washer. I hate handling and fidgeting with wet, cold and soggy clothes.

In many asian countries, dryers aren't really the norm still like it is in western households. So lots of buildings there have clotheslines or hang dry features built on window sills. And I also guess countries there have generally hotter climates so hang dry is more popular there.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I use one of these (children not included)


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I use airers because I don't have a tumble dryer. I would prefer one though, especially for my towels. They dry into hard, crunchy skin-peelers after I wash them and leave them on airers overnight. When my mum's tumble dried my washing before, my towels have come out lovely and soft.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is getting to be too cold and wet to hang them out.  They'd end up stiff as a board pretty soon with winter coming!

I have a dryer that is about 20 years old and still going.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

The dryer here shrinks all my clothes. I HATE IT.
and of course its coin operated.

I miss the days of having my own washer and dryer with a low heat setting that was actually low heat....


sadly, those days are long gone.


----------



## jbphillips2001 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dryer just because I got tired of the neighbor dogs ripping my clothes off the line.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Hang dry, always. Everything. I do own a dryer but I never use it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> *Air dry (by draping over a chair)* for pants, dress shirts and anything else that I don't want to shrink in the wash.
> 
> Dryer for everything else. Most T-shirts stretch during wearing, so the dryer re-shrinks it to the proper size.


I do that too - I just hang it over whatever is around. I was going to get one of those racks but I couldn't be bothered carrying it home.

I bought a dryer but never use it - everything seems to dry overnight anyway.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

hang dry, we don't have a dryer. usually dries pretty fast anyway.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I hang them on the banister. I would put them on the clothes line outside but it would likely rain and get them wet again.


----------



## Setebos (Nov 13, 2017)

Dryer. Just don't have enough time or space for the latter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I use a dryer. If I lived somewhere where it's warm year round & had a large yard I might air dry more than machine dry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used to hang dry but nao we use a dryer.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Depends on the time of year. Hang dry in the summer and tumble dryer in the cold and wet weather. 

I love summer! Less need to use heating and electric!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Kind of annoyed right now. Can't find a tension rod long enough (105 inches) to span my bedroom. That's the easiest way to dry stuff in winter. Hang it real high up and the heat from the heaters rise and dries everything out quickly.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/s/tension%20rod?NCNI-5
> 
> Want something like this:


 Is that yours? I have a bunch of those plastic hangers and it drives me crazy because they're all different colors and sizes. I want them to all be exactly the same. :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Dryer.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is that yours? I have a bunch of those plastic hangers and it drives me crazy because they're all different colors and sizes. I want them to all be exactly the same. :lol


No, I found the photo in google image search.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I always use the dryer. No reason to not use it; it is so convenient, plus the fabric softener gets rid of all the static.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When I llived in Singapore, we always hung our damp clothes on this long pole that stuck out of the windows of our condo. It was just always so hot and humid there and seen as a fast way to dry clothes.

I only had this one episode in which in of my shirts fell of the pole(from the 8th window). It fell somewhere crazy, so I didn't care to retrieve it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I hang-dry mine and don't think much of it. Used to have a dryer, but that broke down several years ago and I never bothered replacing it. Even then I'd usually opt to hang things outside anyway. I think hang-drying clothes outside is a fairly common practise where I live.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hand dry during the warm weather, dryer during the winter.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Dunno if answered, but I tumble dry underwear, towels, jeans, and air dry shirts tee shirts. Tumbling **** wtf shrinks it so I only dry that stuff which I dont mind it shrinking.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought this thing recently. It's huge and much taller and wider than expected. I'll put it to use in a week from now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0735CV8MB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> why isn't there the option of "I make my mistress kneel down on her hands and knees and she blows on them till they're dry"?


 @komorikun. you'll put it to use "in a week"? Why are you beating around the bush and procrastinating? Or are you just generally excellent at containing extreme excitement and not rushing into things waiting until the time is right? 
You'll need to calm down with a glass of wine after the excitement on that day a week from now with the clothes drying extravaganza you'll be having.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I hang dry most of the time. I have a south facing backyard and 2nd floor balcony facing a windy shoreline. Perfect conditions of air drying clothes.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Depends on the care instructions. When in doubt, I just air dry. The risk isn't always worth the convenience.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

57 replies


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Dryer for things that can be dried in a dryer. I hang the things that can't.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Hang dry. The machines in the apartment building cost 2 bucks every use so by hanging everything I save myself two bucks. I do one load of laundry a week and it mainly consists of the underlayers of what I wear at work lol. 

...the fact that one of the driers on my floor is kia (there are two washers and two driers per floor; it's not a very big building) may have influenced my decision lol.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Both, depending on what it is.


Same


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Our dryer does what it does pretty well so I use it when I need it.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Dryer for most of my clothes. I only hang-dry the clothes that are more delicate and that might get damaged in the dryer.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

8888 said:


> Same


Cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hang dry at the moment.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hair dryer


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You guys don't also just buy clothes and throw them out after one use?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

We hang dry at home and we don’t have a dryer but I use dryer at dorm. If they’re delicate, I just try to hang few of them around the room by asking my roommate if it’s okay.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I call the folding out frame I hang most of my clothes on a dryer, though don't think that's correct. They dry faster in summer when the sitting room gets the sun (it can be absolutely freezing in there in winter). Especially if it's only a very small wash, some things are just hung on the back of my bedroom door or over the top of the wardrobe door. I hardly ever use the actual tumble dryer, though.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Depends on the time of year. During the winter months I use the dryer, but as soon as its warm enough I hang them on the line outside. Except my bedding...its too hard to hang queen size sheets up on the line without dragging them across the ground, plus if its windy they act like a sail and can blow right off the line so I usually run those through the dryer.


----------

